
Show HN: HEY – One Word Messenger - vasanthv
https://hey1.im
======
karmacondon
Wish there was a way to see what this is without downloading it. Screen shots
at least?

~~~
vasanthv
Its same as YO! but you can also send a message of one word of your choice.

